# Newbie Camshaft rumor?



## Nreuter87 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have owned my 06 6-speed GTO for about a week now and I have heard from a few people that a camshaft upgrade increases 90-100 horses.... is this true and if so what are some good sites to browse them?
I am more worried about performance than price.

It is 100% stock at the moment, I want to increase the power as much as possible with my first of many upgrades, I like the sound of the stock exhaust enough to keep me content for a while atleast lol.

Thanks
Nick Reuter


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

You wont get 90 to 100 horses just by a changing the cam.


----------



## GimpsGTP (Apr 6, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> You wont get 90 to 100 horses just by a changing the cam.


You do see that he stated that he is not very informed on the topic so maybe you could have told him that a simple cam swap will not net those gains. Heads, cam, valve train work, and all the supporting mods may net those gains though.


----------



## Nreuter87 (Apr 12, 2009)

*thanks*

its all good, i dont take the non informative answer to heart...

any good recommendations on sites to part shop from?


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Well...it IS possible from what I've seen to get those gains at the flywheel. A big cam opens up A LOT of possibilities but the power you see will relate to what supporting mods you have ie: Full exhaust, headers, valvetrain stuff, and heads.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

GimpsGTP said:


> You do see that he stated that he is not very informed on the topic so maybe you could have told him that a simple cam swap will not net those gains. Heads, cam, valve train work, and all the supporting mods may net those gains though.


Ok let me make this better you wont see 100 horses just by changing a cam with heads, headers and a tune you would see it. Is that much better for you.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

to start you will need all bolt on mods first headers/cat/zorst/CAI
maybe TB
then think about upgrading your cam


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

vxssls1 said:


> to start you will need all bolt on mods first headers/cat/zorst/CAI
> maybe TB
> then think about upgrading your cam


Whats zorst? Exhaust?


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

gm4life said:


> Whats zorst? Exhaust?


yep...........


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

vxssls1 said:


> to start you will need all bolt on mods first headers/cat/zorst/CAI
> maybe TB
> then think about upgrading your cam


Yup the same way i started.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

vxssls1 said:


> yep...........


:lol: Ok got it, I guess I don't hang around the aussie forum as much as I should.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

false


----------



## spaceball 1 (Feb 27, 2009)

You could look at SLP, they have a power pac rated at 490hp at the flywheel.


SLP ONLINE - COOKIES ARE DISABLED


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jmd said:


> false


Whats "false"?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

gm4life said:


> Whats "false"?


Probably referring the OPs original question.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Each mod you do should be to support other mods. A cam will add HP but without the intake, heads and exhaust to support it you will be limiting the best gains you will get from it. Try and plan what you want in the end. Then go from there. If your goal is 500 hp at the crank then only sink money into what will help you get to that goal. Don't buy stuff you will have to change again later on. Check Vengeance Racing.com or Maryland speed. In my case I should have gone with a little hotter cam. So I'll probably be changing that out again when I do the heads. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

